# Best lubricants for a locked up motor…



## Drum_Commander (Feb 6, 2019)

I recently got a 2008 Yamaha 50 2 stroke that has been sitting for 8 years. It’s locked up but the asking price was too good to pass up. I know I need to fog the cylinders with something. I heard seafoam deep creep is killer stuff. Also heard soaking the cylinders in atf can do wonders. Any suggestions would be appreciated!


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

I was gonna say marvel mystery oil but a search turned up....

A mixture of automatic transmission fluid and aceton is an excellent penetrant. The best penetrating oil documented 50/50 ATF/acetone


----------



## Drum_Commander (Feb 6, 2019)

Silent Drifter said:


> I was gonna say marvel mystery oil but a search turned up....
> 
> A mixture of automatic transmission fluid and aceton is an excellent penetrant. The best penetrating oil documented 50/50 ATF/acetone





Silent Drifter said:


> I was gonna say marvel mystery oil but a search turned up....
> 
> A mixture of automatic transmission fluid and aceton is an excellent penetrant. The best penetrating oil documented 50/50 ATF/acetone


Thanks for looking into it! I will give it a try…


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Lay it spark plugs up, remove the plugs, pour penetrating fluid in each plug hole and let it sit over night then try to turn the flywheel by hand or with a pull rope wrapped around it. You can tap each piston face with a wooden dowel that fits through the spark plug hole but don’t go gorilla on it and break a rod. Just enough to possibly loosen them up.


----------



## Hank (Jan 14, 2019)

Kroil and what Smack wrote above.


----------



## Drum_Commander (Feb 6, 2019)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Lay it spark plugs up, remove the plugs, pour penetrating fluid in each plug hole and let it sit over night then try to turn the flywheel by hand or with a pull rope wrapped around it. You can tap each piston face with a wooden dowel that fits through the spark plug hole but don’t go gorilla on it and break a rod. Just enough to possibly loosen them up.





Smackdaddy53 said:


> Lay it spark plugs up, remove the plugs, pour penetrating fluid in each plug hole and let it sit over night then try to turn the flywheel by hand or with a pull rope wrapped around it. You can tap each piston face with a wooden dowel that fits through the spark plug hole but don’t go gorilla on it and break a rod. Just enough to possibly loosen them up.


thanks man!


----------



## Hank (Jan 14, 2019)

Let us know how this goes. I’d like to see the insides when you get it freed up.


----------



## Drum_Commander (Feb 6, 2019)

Will do hank. I’ll make sure I take some pics and let everyone know how it goes. I have a feeling it’s gonna take some patience and a couple cold ones


----------



## 17376 (May 5, 2017)

What smack said.. just be easy with it. I do marvel mystery oil in these cases.


----------

